# anymore Aristocraft/ Bachmann UK G scale planned ??



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello All

Been a long time since Ive been on but am currious as to any scuddlebutt on if Aristo/ Bachmann
are planning any more or other locos and cars to followup on there class 66 diesel they did a few years back
, apperently it was the 1st of a new line by Aristo with Bachmanns help .......... or has it all fell on its nose and 
shelved as a good idea gone bad ?

I know little about UK equipment but with that said its of interest just because its different seems to
me that both Aristo and Bachmann could be onto a good thing if they continue to combine there efforts. Id like to
see some more modern bigger freight cars like cement hoppers and tankers etc and the new class 70
" powerhaul " loco would be a masterpiece in Freightliner livery , nobody could deny that it would be stunning !

If they want the UK to do more garden RR's this equipement is sure to get the juices flowing .

I look with interest from anyone on either side of the pond or even the manufacturers if anyone knows anything
on this topic

thanks much

Terry


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Given very limited US distribution (Trainworld) and more recent reductions in price for Class 66, I am not very optimistic about more UK equipment from Aristo-Craft/Bachmann. 

On the other hand, Accucraft e-store has sold out on 3 of its 4 L & B coaches, along with new live steam Hunslet, so check there for more UK #1 gauge.


----------

